# Progesterone suppositries...Any advice or success stories xx



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls

This is my 4th attempt at getting my sticky beanie (3 early m/c's at 5 wks) and I got my BFP at 10dpo and was put straight onto cyclogest that afternoon, 400mg pessarie one to be inserted vaginally morning and night, well i dont seem to have a problem with the nighttime one but the morning one just seems to come running out of me, even if i have laid down an hour after insertion! Yukk! How much progesterone do you think i am losing???? Any advice on how to keep it up there????

I had my blood levels checked at 13dpo and 16dpo (today)....

13dpo hcg 78, progesterone 73.4 !!!
16dpo hcg 530

Getting my progesterone rechecked on friday and I will be nearly 5 weeks (4+6). Ive always m/c'd at around 5 weeks, so am excited that my levels are soooo high right now. 4 days before i m/c'd my last pg my prog level was only 4.9! So i think that low progesterone may have been causing my early m/c's and im soo hoping the problem may now be solved and i get my sticky bean!!:thumbup:

Would love to hear from anyone who is or has used cyclogest and has had success or is having success from using it........thanks girls and babydust to you all .......:dust:


----------



## PugLuvAh

I didn't want to read and run. I haven't used those, but my friend is and she says stuff comes out all the time in the morning. Hard not to with gravity :) She was told to get it up as high as possible, thats really all you can do, right? At least the nighttime one seems to be working for you.

Thats great your levels are so high! Definitely a good sign--good luck to you and your sticky bean xxoo


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww thank you for answering my post....i really appreciate it. Sounds about normal then for a bit to come flooding out....oh well no biggy as long as its doing the job! Thanks once again......:hugs:


----------



## Little_Nugget

Ugh I HATE using them! 200mg morning and night. No matter how long I lie down, when I go to the toilet and wipe after a wee (tmi) it's just rank cos the tissue is full of the bloody White creamy pessary goo. I spoke to midwife though and she said it leaks with everyone but the leakage is actually the waxy coating of the pessary not the actual progesterone. The progesterone is apparently literally the top quarter of the pessary and gets absorbed in the vagina within the first 15 mins after insertion.

Hope that helps a bit. I'm on them just as a precaution because of my history. Don't think my levels were low but this is just extra support for baby.

Good luck with your pregnancy this time round :) really hope you finally get your sticky bean xx


----------



## Katy_28

Ooo... me! Sorry to gatecrash.

I had 2 miscarriages (one MMC) and did A LOT of research online about the causes, etc. I was convinced that I had miscarried because of low progesterone and went to the doctors to get tested. It turned out that my progesterone was less than one and they thought I hadn't ovulated that month. Surprisingly, I was actually pregnant (although I didn't know it yet). I was put on 200mg of Cyclogest and i've just had my little girl.

I am 100% convinced that the progesterone stopped me miscarrying again. 

Good good good luck in your pregnancy xxx

Oh, and yes, lots of the stuff comes out. Apparently, by the time the suppository has melted, you've got all you need from it anyway :dohh:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww thanks a lot girls, got my hcg results yesterday at 19dpo and they 3199! So am pleased!! Hope this is it for me now and the progesterone is working!! Still very nervous and wont believe it until i see my beanie and a heartbeat! The doc wont scan me until 8 weeks! Boooo!!! xx

Congrats on your little girl, well done hun! xxx:hugs:


----------



## pip101

hey- I have had 2 pregnancies where I used progesterone- one with DD1 and this pregnancy(31wks-yay!)am positive that my mc's wwere because of low prog. Anyways I hated it when it came out- I would always freak that it was going to be blood since I was basically expecting to mc so I was on constant knicker watch!!! 
Good luck....fx for a very sticky bean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xx


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hello!

I was on progesterone suppositories once a day (before bedtime) from the day I got my BFP until 12 weeks. So, I've since come off of it, and I'm so glad to be off of it! Yeah, the side effects are not so fun (worse morning sickness, shortness of breath, weight gain, acne, no energy, and yucky leakage, etc.), but I think it was totally worth it. It gave me peace of mind during the first trimester that I wouldn't have gotten without the Crinone. Since coming off, I have had increased energy, but bad headaches, and more acne.... Thinking my body and hormones are just trying to re-regulate itself. I wish you all the best... And I hope you have your sticky bean this time.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey hun.. I too have had 2 prior mc's and am now on prog. supp. not sure on what kind they are but im on them twice a day as well.. im almost 12 weeks which is when i mc'ed my first time so also thinking it has helped... mine too was also a precaution and for peace of mind.. so yay..

Best of luck and a H & H 9 months to you.. sticky baby dust being sent your way..


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks for your posts girls, i sure hope this is my sticky beanie! I have a feeling it might be as ivd just got my hcg levels for 25dpo and they 21,820!! Yaaayyy! Looks like progesterone is helping!! Fingers crossed! Have my levels checked again in a weeks time at 7 weeks then all being well i can have a scan! :thumbup: xxx

Good luck with your pregnancies girls and thanks for your support xx


----------



## lilrojo

So happy to see everything is going well.. hope you can have your scan in a week and see baby's perfect little hb.. :) 

oh and i am past the 12 week mark so not sure if prog helped but im betting it did something as no spotting or bleeding and all is perfect.. get to stop them now when they are all gone so monday night will be my last one.. :) Best of luck hun..

How are yours going so far.. hope all is well..


----------



## Poisonwood

I was put on prog. pess once a day at 5 wk and taken off at 12wk. This was after 3 mmc. This was last year, I now have 4month old baby boy. Good luck to you! x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all doing in our pregnancies??? Im good, well actually really bloody nervous as awaiting my next round of HCG bloods!!! I found out today also that my progesterone was taken last week with my HCG so i asked for the level and it had dropped to 68! Ugh, is this bad???? Ive heard it can fluctuate a lot in the early days, i thought my original prog was 73 but it was 93! OMG! So from 93 to 68 in 2 weeks is quite a drop! My RM consultant hasnt been in touch though and dosent want any more progesterone tests done so i presume its okay???? Just a worry when you know its dropping! I was on progesterone cream as well as the suppositries with my first test at 13dpo so i wonder if that is why it was so high???? Well will see what todays results are, please god let them be high.....[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Garnet

I'm second cyle of progestone. I too have had two MC.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww good luck honey! Seem to be doing the trick for me!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well ive just had another look and i definetly had wrote down that my first prog was 73.5 so i think the nurse has read it wrong today, so a drop to 68 isnt too bad is it as i was defo taking the progesterone cream still at that point of my first test so i expect it to be a little higher, also i know progesterone can fluctuate from hour to hour etc so thats why they dont like to test it......feel a bit more at ease now! LOL! C'mon sticky beanie please stay with us....[-o&lt;xxxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey girls, well my latest hcg results today at 7 weeks (ish) are 92,576! So im starting to think that Progesterone is the new recurrent miscarriage wonder drug! Yaaayyyyy :cloud9: First Scan on 5th September!!! xxx

Good luck with your pregnancies girls, and thanks for your supportive posts xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## seb89

I just had a miscarriage, when I started bleeding my progesterone levels were 1.9 YIKES so my NEW doctor (because my last one ignored my levels when they were 6.3) is going to watch it like crazy next time I get pregnant, and if its low at all on the pills I go lol! so its great to see these stories!


----------



## mami2karina

Good luck! I used Prometrium vaginal suppositories and I am going to be 34 weeks tomorrrow!


----------



## chezneyboo

hi girls, im soooo scared i have had 5 previous early miscarriges about 5 weeks each ones that they have called chemical pregnancys, ive been on clomid to ovulate as i have polycystic ovaries and do not ovulate on my own, and im now also using crinone 8% vagina gel. i went to hospital yesterday as i have been doubled over in pain and was worried i could be having ectopic but they gave me the all clear from that. i had an examination and they said i have a introverted cervix and that there is blood coming from my uterus and it is likely that a miscarrige could occur because of my pain and bleeding.
I rang up this morning and got my blood hcg test results and they told me that i am very very high as im only on cd27 today and its ready 524.... is this good news then as in regards to not having a miscarrige and also the pains have gone down abit and i have no blood or brown stuff anymore although i still feel abit tender, please share some previous stories with me as im sat here worrying sick, after having 5 miscarriges in the past year and half, i just cant help but feeling negative but iv never had such strong hcg levels before.... i want this so much :-( x


----------



## Beut

Glad i found this thread as i too have started yesterday on cyclogest and baby aspirin! Looks like you girls seem to be doing well on them x


----------



## Mon_n_john

I am on progesterone too. I know it helped with my last son. With him I was on it till about 13.5 weeks and he is perfectly healthy.

With this pregnancy I have been on progesterone since 3 DPO and so far so good. I do the Crinone 8% vaginal ones and there is very little leakage. To be honest, you have to "dig" the extra stuff out every few days lol.


----------



## Flowerbaby

I finished my progesterone 2 days ago and so far so good!! I have been a bit crampy for past couple days but after checking i can now feel my uterus so believe its moving upwards as its tender around that area!! Its all good girlies!! Congrats on ya pregnancies and keep uPdating as to how you are getting along! Big hugs xx


----------



## lilrojo

So happy to hear an update babyhopes... i too seem to be doing quite well after being on them.. 19 weeks tomorrow.. so much hope for the future..

Hope you continue to have a H&H 9 months..


----------



## Beut

did any of you get a little brown discharge? I had some the other day,no pain or anything and got lots of pg symptoms so not worried x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Apparently the cyclogest can cause brownish cm as they can irritate your cervix, i never had any (just the white waxy gooey stuff) but i was aware that it could cause it so was prepared just incase i had any....xx


----------



## Beut

babyhopes2011 said:


> Apparently the cyclogest can cause brownish cm as they can irritate your cervix, i never had any (just the white waxy gooey stuff) but i was aware that it could cause it so was prepared just incase i had any....xx

Thanx yeah seen it on here about the brown stuff and my midwife told me to relax and chill as i got really sore boobs and symtoms that the pesseries wldnt do all that on its own so it normal pg hormones x Thanx for your reply x


----------



## Pretty Please

Sorry I'm a bit clueless - can your doc write you a prescription for progesterone? Or clexane? Or get your bloods done to test this which won't take forever? I'm going to Nhs for testing finally which will take ages and got another consultant in 2 weeks but things take a long time for results 

Had 5mc previously and 1mmc this week was taking aspirin but didn't work. 

Any advice would be great !!!! Thank u xxxxxx


----------



## Beut

Pretty Please said:


> Sorry I'm a bit clueless - can your doc write you a prescription for progesterone? Or clexane? Or get your bloods done to test this which won't take forever? I'm going to Nhs for testing finally which will take ages and got another consultant in 2 weeks but things take a long time for results
> 
> Had 5mc previously and 1mmc this week was taking aspirin but didn't work.
> 
> Any advice would be great !!!! Thank u xxxxxx

Hi hun so sorry to hear that hope you are ok x :hugs: not sure your doc can as like yourself i have had multiple misc and my consultant said as soon as i get bfp i need to take 75mg of aspirin and then ring her and she will give me progesterone x 
I have had all the tests done for reccurent miscs and she couldnt find a reason why it happened so advised that she would put me on them as when pg my levels could drop x


----------

